# CM9 ICS camera,anyone seen this!?



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1511413
i was checking out hashc0de on twitter and saw a statement he made and went to this site.The OP has a bionic and others seemed to flash that file and got a working camera on ICS,one confirmed for DH's AOKP.Havent tried it...
EDIT: A couple of members stated that it DOES NOT work with DH's AOKP which is what i`m on and it doesnt work,i get a connect error


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like good news!


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone flash this?I think hash is really really close to cracking this.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

seems like it only works for the rear camera, halfway there. i wanna try the facial unlock feature.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I seen this earlier today. I have a post on xda about it and someone has confirmed that it works. I personally haven't tried it yet but will over.the weekend. Edit: I guess this post was linking to my original thread. Lol didn't even realize it at first

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

envizion said:


> seems like it only works for the rear camera, halfway there. i wanna try the facial unlock feature.


That's what the other person who confirmed it working had to say about it. Only the rear cam and flash works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just tried it on aokp it doesn't work with it.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## R3define (Sep 11, 2011)

I can confirm this working on Axiom 2/18.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i'll wait til this weekend. i think the devs will make use of this and come up with something good.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Works for me on axiom with 2/18 gapps 

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Add me to the list of people who flashed the zip and have the camera working now. I'm using dhacker's ics4bionic.


----------



## wcasanas (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow we getting there, working great on 2/20 download installed Camera Fx Zoom able to get 8mp and most features working great


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

So is it a yes or no on AOKP 2-20 with 4.0.4 GAPPS?


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

How is the response of the camera?


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

The libs, framework and patches are being working into AOKP Kangs also. Right now only CM will take.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> The libs, framework and patches are being working into AOKP Kangs also. Right now only CM will take.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks for clarification!


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Heels yeah! Gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Just flashed it. Man that was fast. lol Nice to have a camera again, but I wish I could change it so that the photos save to my external sdcard. Also, there seems to be no option to shut off the shutter sound.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't wit till the front camera is sorted out but the pretty colors are nice to look at

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Ha! Yeah, if you want to look at yourself in predator mode then switch to the front camera.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

RockyC said:


> Just flashed it. Man that was fast. lol Nice to have a camera again, but I wish I could change it so that the photos save to my external sdcard. Also, there seems to be no option to shut off the shutter sound.


In GB and before you could rename the camera_click and videorecord .ogg's in system > media > audio > ui -and they would no longer sound. Haven't installed this rom yet so I don't know if they're there, but you could look.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

RockyC said:


> Just flashed it. Man that was fast. lol Nice to have a camera again, but I wish I could change it so that the photos save to my external sdcard. Also, there seems to be no option to shut off the shutter sound.


I believe you can. You.have to go into android options under storage and.change the storage location. In gingerbread it says windows media sync over it. Not sure with ics about what it specifically says. I know I did.this on gingerbread and its now.saving my photos to my.external SD card.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> I believe you can. You.have to go into android options under storage and.change the storage location. In gingerbread it says windows media sync over it. Not sure with ics about what it specifically says. I know I did.this on gingerbread and its now.saving my photos to my.external SD card.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I know I did this on GB too, but I did when I was in the camera settings. In this camera for ICS there are settings, but nothing about where to save the photos.


----------



## babari5 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dhacker just released links to a new version of ICS4Bionic with camera on his twitter about 30 minutes ago, so you can check that out if you want!


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw that, thanks!


----------



## YeloSub (Aug 28, 2011)

DH just posted a good link for the camera fix on his twitter feed... flashing now


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Everday I gotta backup and restore! Damn you all! Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha I know the feeling. So many updates!!! But can't complain, this is a great thing for this phone.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

The glory days of the bionic are ahead of us. I seen kejar mentioned the gummy rom for the bionic on twitter earlier on today.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

